# いつ倒産しても良いように



## 涼宮

suruten said:


> ですから、会社がいつ倒産しても良いように、準備をしておくの。
> 
> this is scary Japanese.. hahaha. but this is ok.
> 殺すis *a* strong word. Maybe I would say 彼氏を始末しておいたよ。 same meaning.
> 
> this is just for your study.


 
本当にありがとうございました。
Now that I saw your sentence I have a little doubt.

会社がいつ倒産しても良いように why itsu tousan shite mo ii youni? I mean why いいように and いつ? I cannot get the point in there and get the complete sentence itself.

よろしくおねがいします。


----------



## Strutter

Recently, as my mother's company seems to be losing a lot of earning, I will do ''certain things'' ( ir order to avoid the complete losing)

I am .., a staff of mother's company? If so, "ですから、会社がいつ倒産しても良いように、準備をしておくの。" was a mistranslation, I think.

And, do I avoid the complete losing? or does the company?


----------



## almostfreebird

Original post:

次の文を訂正していただけませんか。

1) Recently, as my mother's company seems to be losing a lot of earning, I will

 do ''certain things'' ( in order to avoid the complete losing)

最近、お母様の会社はたくさんの収益を落としているみたいです。ですから、いろいろなことをやっておくの。





いろいろなことをやっておくの means I'm going to do various things(in order to avoid 

the total loss,  or just in case her company went bankrupt.)




I will do "certain things" means 私は　ある事を　するつもりです。

The phrase "ある事" seems to suggest you have a secret plan(in order to avoid 

the total loss,  or just in case her company went bankrupt.)



"ですから、会社がいつ倒産しても いいように（問題がないように　するために）、準備をしておくの" is one 

possible interpretation.




会社がいつ倒産しても いいように（問題がないように　するために）
being ready for the company's bankruptcy at anytime


----------



## Wishfull

会社がいつ倒産しても良いように、準備をしておく。
＝「会社がいつ倒産しても良い」　ように、準備をしておく。
=「会社がいつ倒産しても良い」（と言うことができる）ように、準備をしておく。

I'm preparing everything, so that I will be able to say, "It doesn't matter to me whenever my company would be bankrupt."

=I'm going to be ready to meet my company's unexpected bankruptcy.

Another example; いつ死んでも良いように、遺言を残しておく。


----------



## 涼宮

ですから、会社がいつ倒産しても いいように（問題がないように　するために）、準備をしておくの

Thank you, but I think I was not clear it was my mistake, what I want to know is what is doing there いいように and いつ＋ても is a grammatical rule? I mean what exactly those 2 things mean.

ありがとうございます。


----------



## Wishfull

いつ～～ても
＝whenever

君なら*どこ*にいっ*ても*、うまくやれるよ。
You will do fine, wherever you go.

その話を*誰に*話し*ても*、笑われるよ。
You yill be laughed at, whoever you talk to about the story.


----------



## 涼宮

ありがとうございました. and What exactly いいように does?


----------



## Wishfull

涼宮 said:


> ありがとうございました. and What exactly いいように does?





Wishfull said:


> 会社がいつ倒産してもいいように、準備をしておく。
> ＝「会社がいつ倒産してもいい」　ように、準備をしておく。
> =「会社がいつ倒産してもいい」（と言うことができる）ように、準備をしておく。



You don't think いいように as one word/phrase.

いい　＋　様に

私がバカなのと同じ*ように*、あなたもバカだ。
気分を害することがない*ように*、婉曲的に申し上げた。
他のヒトと同じ*ように*しておけばよい。


----------



## almostfreebird

ように【様に】

http://dic.yahoo.co.jp/dsearch?enc=UTF-8&p=ように&dtype=3&dname=2na&stype=0&pagenum=1&index=04520700


3〔…するために〕

列車に間に合うように早く家を出た
I left home early in order to catch the train.

会議に遅れない様に急いだ
I hurried so as not to be [so that I wouldn't be] late for the meeting

*いいように*--->>in order to be all right(in case her company went bankrupt)


----------



## 涼宮

ありがとうございました！

それは私がちょうど疑問がありました。

ほなな～


----------

